# How do you bill?



## Q-Man (May 15, 2007)

How do you do your billing?  Do you write out, submit and collect monthly tuition form your students or do you use a billing company or some other method?  Have you always used the method you use now? 
Thanks.


----------



## stickarts (May 15, 2007)

Electronic funds transfer for past 10 years. Students can also pay direct by check but most don't.
Works great. Feel free to PM me for more details!


----------

